# Who consumed lots of caffeine before you knew pregnant?



## CAmama2 (Dec 11, 2014)

I kinda knew I might be, but I think I was in serious denial. :/ I wouldn't say the amounts were insanely unsafe, but I was exhausted and definitely trying to make it through the day with my toddler. 

I would say on the worst days, I started the day with 2-3 "cups" (which is like 6 oz) of coffee, but then in the afternoon, I'd reach for 1-2 of those bottle Starbucks mocha things, or get a double shot at Starbucks. That is like 5 "cups" a day!!! OMG!!! I did feel some cramping at times, too, so I am worried now. I shouldn't have done this...but my exhaustion and depression were definitely getting the best of me. Also, I consumed a decent amount when pregnant with my son, and he is great and in perfect health. However, I was much more careful in the beginning.

I will definitely cut back now that I know I'm pregnant. But, has anyone else done this? Did you end up miscarrying or did everything turn out okay? I have had two miscarriages, and who knows if they could have been from my caffeine habit.  Those pregnancies were not planned. With my son, I may have been in a phase of less caffeine, but maybe not, before I knew I was pregnant.

Just wanting some input and chatter about this issue. It is a rough feeling to be newly pregnant and worrying, ya know?


----------



## sarahknavy (Sep 7, 2012)

I still drink lots of caffeine a day. I'm think it can increase your chance of miscarriage of you drink over 350mg of caffeine a day?? I know that's like 5 20oz dr peppers. . . Don't worry yourself but tone it down a bit.


----------



## LilyTiger (Dec 11, 2011)

The most recent research I've read is that the risk of miscarriage increases at around 5 cups of coffee a day. And that just means an increase in risk, not that miscarriage is inevitable or even probable. I have a latte most mornings and a cup of black tea in the afternoon. I've stopped worrying about it. I think if you're cutting back now, it should be fine.


----------



## bobcat (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks. I am on day 31 today and having some mild to moderate cramps and a dull backache. It feels like my period is coming.  could there still be hope???


----------



## deenamathew (Jul 25, 2014)

I taken a piece of this information from americanpregnancy.

The less caffeine you consume, the better. Some experts say more than 150 mg of caffeine a day is too much, while others say more than 300 mg a day is too much. Avoiding caffeine as much as possible is your safest course of action. If you must get your fix, it is best to discuss this with your health care provider to make the healthiest choice for you and your baby.

You can find more about this in this link http://americanpregnancy.org/pregnancy-health/caffeine-during-pregnancy/


----------



## EnviroBecca (Jun 5, 2002)

FWIW, my first child was conceived at the beginning of a very busy stressful time when I drank 4-6 cups of coffee a day for a couple weeks. After I knew I was pregnant, I cut back to about 2 cups a day for another couple weeks, and then when I got morning sickness I lost my taste for coffee and tea for months. My son is almost 10 years old now. He is fine.

Even if your caffeine level has been excessive, the only documented harm it can do is increased risk of miscarriage. Like LilyTiger said, it's just increased risk, not a sure thing. And if baby survives the caffeine, it will do so with no ill effects. Befor I knew I was pregnant with my second child, I had my breast biopsied and took a HUGE amount of ibuprofen which is not considered safe in pregnancy, but my midwife said that in the first few weeks, any harm to the baby would cause it to die, and since it hadn't, it was fine--she was right. Here, read this cartoon about risk for some perspective and humor: http://xkcd.com/1252/


----------



## Christi Thrussell (Nov 28, 2014)

I drink a cup of coffee every morning when I was pregnant but nothing more than that, only instant coffees no brewed coffee for me. My kids are already 7 and 3 years old.


----------



## kari jo (Jan 9, 2017)

I'm new here and only have had a positive pregnancy test. I want to go to the doctor asap. I'm super nervous because I was drinking about 3 cups of coffee a day last week and the week before. I think I would only be about 2 weeks along (4 weeks since last menstrual period). Any advice to ease me? Thanks


----------

